
Ushahidi Accused of Covering Up Sexual Harassment Case “to Protect Ecosystem” - misterwombat
http://www.techweez.com/2017/07/10/ushahidi-coverup/
======
dang
This thread was flooded with comments by new accounts (and some not-so-new
accounts) in ways that show patterns of abuse, so we've banned the accounts.
The comments are visible if you have 'showdead' set to 'yes' in your profile,
but not otherwise.

If you're one of those users and want to be unbanned, you're welcome to email
hn@ycombinator.com. We're happy to unban users who give us reason to believe
they want to use the site as intended.

------
jasonrogena
Why am I not surprised. I hate to generalise but the conglomerate that is
iHub, BRCK, and Ushahidi has previously handled issues in a very disingenuous
way:

\- They denied that BRCK violated the GPL for the longest time, until someone
had to go out of their way to break it down for them, and the community [1].

\- How some of their board members handled the Angani saga [2].

1\. [https://nairobilug.or.ke/2015/05/brck-violating-
gpl.html](https://nairobilug.or.ke/2015/05/brck-violating-gpl.html)

2\. [https://www.iafrikan.com/2015/11/23/angani-
saga-2015/](https://www.iafrikan.com/2015/11/23/angani-saga-2015/)

